# No book is showing up in the Home screen of Kindle Paperwhite.



## beingchayan (Aug 20, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum. I have been using my Kindle Paperwhite for four months now but this never happened. I use Calibre to send books to my Kindle address then to the device. I mostly download books off the net and do not use the Kindle store. Recently, I have been sending books through Calibre but they dont show up on the home device anymore. I tried removing a few books and restarting it a few times but nothing works. I even tried downloading through the experimental browser but the download doesn't show up anywhere. Neither on the cloud nor on the paperwhite. I am terrified. Please help. Thank you.
P.S I am from India.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't speak to Calibre, and as you're not in the US, this might not be an option, but my standard practice when sending non-Amazon content to my kindle is to use "Send to Kindle". There are versions for both PCs and Macs that you can use to send any compatible document from your computer to your kindle via Amazon. The files are automatically converted to kindle format and also archived at Amazon. The syncing works as well.

There are also versions that work with some browsers -- Firefox for sure -- that act as add ons/extensions and let you send articles from the internet to your kindle to read later.

Note that even using Calibre or Send to Kindle, you have to make sure that the original documents to not have any DRM. Possibly, you just need to re-connect Calibre to your Amazon account.

I expect someone else with more experience with Calibre will be along and may be able to provide more assistance.


----------



## ysar (Aug 23, 2016)

I also use Calibre and sideload all my books by connecting my Kindle to my laptop and sending from Calibre.  I've had a couple of similar scares, and both turned out to be very simple.  The first time, after a software update, my Kindle was defaulting to show me "All" instead of "Downloaded", which meant I was seeing a ton of books that I'd removed from my Kindle ages ago, but they were still on the cloud.  The second one, which happened today actually, was when all my downloaded books simply disappeared.  My account was fine, so I hooked my Kindle up to my laptop and peeked into the file structure.  Everything was there in the folders, but none showed up on my home screen.  A few minutes on Google, and I found that my Kindle had probably somehow become de-registered.  It was clearly just a glitch, so I hopped on Amazon, went to Manage Content and Devices, and sure enough, my Kindle was no longer shown.  So I just went into my settings on my Kindle, went to Registration and Household and went through the registration process where I entered my Amazon account info on the device again.  Once re-registered, it took a few minutes, but all my content came back.


----------

